# AppleTV et connexion lente



## calvesymcmb (1 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai enfin reçu mon apple tv que je voulais temps, pour la location de film et le partage d'écran avec mon macbook pro et mon iphone, cependant, après la mise en route de l'appareil, mise à jours et configuration, j'ai loué un film, "Lecture possible dans 9h37minute"... Whaaaat ? je ne comprends pas... j'ai fait un test de connexion pour voir si j'avais une connexion pourris... je vous donne le résultat : 





mon Apple tv est connecté en Ethernet, mon mac en wifi et l'iphone pareil. j'ai essayer un partage d'écran, ça saccade énormément...
J'ai pensé à m'acheter un Airport Extreme pour amplifier le signal, et donc le brancher en Ethernet dans ma chambre ( j'ai un cable de la box à ma chambre qui passe par le grenier ) et de tout mettre en wifi sur le Airport Extreme, et de desactiver le wifi de la box, car c'est bien connu que le wifi des box sont instable et peu performant.

J'espère avoir de l'aide rapidement, car j'aimerai vraiment profiter de mon AppleTv

Cordialement.


----------



## samsand31 (6 Décembre 2013)

Rien à voir avec ta connexion c est ton fai qui bride cette connexion. Une perte pour eux / vod


----------

